# Which Tool Pouch



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I would go with the 5500 only because it has bigger inner pockets. It might not be a necessity now but you never know what you might need to carry.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I vote for this one...










http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5589&type=

I like the way it is laid out much better.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I vote for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got the 5500 but if I were looking for a new one I'd buy the 5589..:thumbsup:


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I vote for this one...
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5589&type=
> 
> I like the way it is laid out much better.


I like that one too. I also like the 5085.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just saw the prices on these things. You guys are nuts.

Pockets come free with every pair of pants.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

travis13 said:


> Pretty much narrowed it down between these 2. Most of my work is commercial, but the telecom pouch seems like it would work.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5049&type=
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5500&type=


Neither unless you like to show off tools you won't use for months at a time.

If you need to carry more than this will hold, you are doing to wrong:

http://jimscustomleathercraft.com/pouch-7.html


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I love guys like you. Why would you ever need a pouch that can hold a pair of channel locks, a level, a tape, a reamer, and an m12 impact driver? Maybe even two pairs of channel locks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I love guys like you. Why would you ever need a pouch that can hold a pair of channel locks, a level, a tape, a reamer, and an m12 impact driver? Maybe even two pairs of channel locks.


Every nut driver ever made...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The best tool pouch is the one hanging on an apprentice so he can pass me tools as I need them. Apprentice = pack mule.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you're doing resi or commercial work I'd go with the 5500. I've got the Klein one that looks somewhat like the 5500 but after getting an Occidental belt and suspenders, and seeing the quality of their stuff, I just might order me a new one even if my old one is in good shape!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use this rig about 60% of the time:


Though now I have Knipex Linemans, a Lennox 9-1 screwdriver, a Klein beater, and Ideal strippers in the pouch instead of the all Klein stuff in the picture. I also keep a utility knife and a pair of ***** in one of the pouches of the nail apron. Like I said, I wear that about 60% of the time. The rest of the time I shove my tools into my back pockets. I used to do the fully loaded 7 or 9 pocket tool pouch, a Occidental material bag, and hang a drill or impact off my belt, but then I came to my senses. I was having to wear heavy arsed boots to carry all the extra weight so my feet didn't hurt, my lower back would hurt, the pouch would slap against door frames, etc. Now I have finally smartened up, and try to carry as little as possible to get the job done. It's amazing how much work you can get done with a 9-1 screwdriver and a pair of Linemans. The Klein/Carhartt rig weighs about 8-10 lbs fully loaded, and I have used it for residential and commercial. I don't think I have had an industrial service call since I started using the rig, but I usually bring in my Veto for those instances. 

The less weight you can carry, the better you will feel at the end of the day, and the better it is for your body. I now wear Danner non-metallic toe hiking boots that weigh about a lb a piece, so compared to what I did even 2 years ago I am wearing about 30-40 lbs less on my body on a daily basis. Also dropped 10 lbs since August. I don't have foot pain at the end of the day, can move faster on jobs, and you would be amazed how efficient you can be with a rig like that. I wired a boiler yesterday, and the only tool I needed from my tool bag that wasn't in that 4 pocket Klein pouch and nail apron was a rotosplit.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Klein 5165 over the shoulder and hang it on whatever I can find that will hold it up


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I found the oxy too soft for the 5165 commercial electricians case, I cut the pencil, keel and knife holder and slipped it into a klein pouch which is less flimsy.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I use this rig about 60% of the time:
> 
> 
> Though now I have Knipex Linemans, a Lennox 9-1 screwdriver, a Klein beater, and Ideal strippers in the pouch instead of the all Klein stuff in the picture. I also keep a utility knife and a pair of ***** in one of the pouches of the nail apron. Like I said, I wear that about 60% of the time. The rest of the time I shove my tools into my back pockets. I used to do the fully loaded 7 or 9 pocket tool pouch, a Occidental material bag, and hang a drill or impact off my belt, but then I came to my senses. I was having to wear heavy arsed boots to carry all the extra weight so my feet didn't hurt, my lower back would hurt, the pouch would slap against door frames, etc. Now I have finally smartened up, and try to carry as little as possible to get the job done. It's amazing how much work you can get done with a 9-1 screwdriver and a pair of Linemans. The Klein/Carhartt rig weighs about 8-10 lbs fully loaded, and I have used it for residential and commercial. I don't think I have had an industrial service call since I started using the rig, but I usually bring in my Veto for those instances.
> ...


You gotta break that in! Cut the tag off the apron and get it dirty :laughing: Stretch that leather a little lol.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

What's that doubled over and hanging off the black pouch?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What's that doubled over and hanging off the black pouch? http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...83-tool-pouch-forumrunner_20131217_060423.jpg


Bail?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What's that doubled over and hanging off the black pouch?
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...83-tool-pouch-forumrunner_20131217_060423.jpg


Rebar ties.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I use this rig about 60% of the time:
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/IMG_20130709_144158_zps8f48ebcb.jpg.html


I just bought this setup today after seeing it posted on here a few times. I've been a pants pockets kind of guy, but I'm getting sick of getting holes in my pockets. We'll see how this works out.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I just bought this setup today after seeing it posted on here a few times. I've been a pants pockets kind of guy, but I'm getting sick of getting holes in my pockets. We'll see how this works out.


I love it still. Lighter than a regular tool pouch and infinitely more useful. For some stuff I still just pitch my lineman's and screwdriver in my back pocket, but if I need more than 2 hand tools I just rock the rig. I'll snap a pic of my rig later to show it in broken-in form. Nothing says professional like nolox stains. :laughing:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Don't use it much anymore but it worked fine. 

No frills just plain Jane.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I vote for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the set I bought a month ago and I couldn't be happier. Best $250 I've ever spent.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I love it still. Lighter than a regular tool pouch and infinitely more useful. For some stuff I still just pitch my lineman's and screwdriver in my back pocket, but if I need more than 2 hand tools I just rock the rig. I'll snap a pic of my rig later to show it in broken-in form. Nothing says professional like nolox stains. :laughing:


I used it all day yesterday. So far it seems to work pretty well. Probably will be a little better after it's broken in a little, the material is a little stiff because it's new. 


Chrisibew440 said:


> This is the set I bought a month ago and I couldn't be happier. Best $250 I've ever spent.


I couldn't ever justify spending that kind of money for a tool pouch. My setup was approx. $45 and I was hesitant to spend that, but I figured if it saves a few holes in my pants pockets it's worth it. I have the same setup Going Commando pictured except I have the Greenlee pouch instead of the Klein one he has. Basically the same thing except the Greenlee is black and has a tape thong.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Every time EBFD6 puts on his apron/pouch setup, he is going to think of me because it was my idea.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Every time EBFD6 puts on his apron/pouch setup, he is going to think of me because it was my idea.


Oh man, I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Every time EBFD6 puts on his apron/pouch setup, he is going to think of me because it was my idea.


I wear that setup now,thanks to you. Minimalist is where it's at, no need to wear a gangbox on your hip.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> I wear that setup now,thanks to you. Minimalist is where it's at, no need to wear a gangbox on your hip.


Most union electrician that I worked with went super-minimalist and used JUST the apron and their back pockets, no pouch. But I found myself making holes in both my back pockets and the apron because of the pliers and screwdrivers. That's why I figured I would throw a pouch on the side for those items and never have to worry about holes again.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> I wear that setup now,thanks to you. Minimalist is where it's at, no need to wear a gangbox on your hip.


I went similar recently too, thanks to the pics / posts. Occidental 5053 pocket pouch with a cheapo depot canvas apron. My back thanks me, so do the customers walls...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ohmontherange said:


> Don't use it much anymore but it worked fine.
> 
> No frills just plain Jane.


That T5 holster is good I reckon.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> Oh man, I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight.


If it lets you sleep better, I'm the first New Englander on this forum to rock that rig. Since I'm awesome, that should let you sleep better. :whistling2:


----------



## EcHoMaN (Jan 31, 2014)

I use this with only the tools needed for x task at the time...I kinda wish the two front pockets weren't so deep and just more wide and shallow for rough in, nails/screws/marrettes. Last pouch I used was a carpenters pouch which actually had some deep small pockets for my long drivers...Going to wait until this one rips or just p***** me off enough before I bother with another.


----------

